# Misha at the park



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*And a few from after his obedience class.*










He looks redder than he really is in a few of these, I think because of the sun.














































And practicing his service dog duties out and about.









He is 24 weeks old today and is 33.6lbs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Boy has he ever turned into a handsome Spoo! He's still got those gorgeous green eyes!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the same little spoo pup who was born in a shelter as a singleton?! The one you rescued and promised a good life? Well, you sure delivered! Misha looks robust and happy and so well behaved. Great series of photos, I especially like the "I am King of the Picnic Table" ones. The headshots are beautiful. I enjoyed watching the videos and seeing him make the grand discovery that water is WET, and it's FUN! Also seeing him fetch the ball and return it so eagerly. What a beautiful thing to see the wonderful life you made possible for him. Thanks for spreading the happiness!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I love looking at other brown spoos! He looks so much like my Hibbert!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Great photos and I loved the video! Looked like he was watching fish in the water.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is just so much fun...and goofy, just like a spoo should be! Loved the videos and the pix...he lucked into you!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*Just a few more photos*

Misha accompanied us to Eckert Colo today for a party/bbq and did very well. It was the longest car ride he's ever been on since he was 8 weeks old and he slept most of the time and didn't get car sick. There were about 10 adults and 6 kids, other than my 4, so I was curious how he would do. He did really well and only stole one piece of pizza, but it was left on the grass so I can't really blame him. 

With the stolen pizza.













































Here he is being a perfect angel at my youngest son's gymnastics before our day trip.









And his cute poodle feet. I'm working on getting his quick shorter as I think his nails are too long.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just as cute as ever! How about some pictures of the rest of your pack? Would love to see them too!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just as cute as ever! How about some pictures of the rest of your pack? Would love to see them too!


Gladly  Here is one of Vernon. He really needs his face and extra body hair clipped, but he is so adorable fuzzy.









Pretty Vlora (she almost always manages to blink when I take photos)









Vixen all wrapped up. It's her preferred way to sleep.









And of course the adorable Mr Sherlock.
























With my daughter.









Vernon and Vixen are litter mates. They are 1/2 spoo, 1/2 chinese crested. 









And Pakhet


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Misha's colour!! So rich and chocolate'y :adore:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

All your animals are beautiful. I absolutely love the picture if Misha eating pizza. An expression of pure bliss.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Great photos! I love the pix of the rest of the gang! The pic of the two Spoo mixes is just priceless, I need to see a full body pic of Vlora, what a great group you have....and of course, Misha is just gorgeous! And, while we're at it, your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

He's a great looking spoo, I really like his color.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I just have to share one I took today. He is such a great boy and I simply adore him.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I clipped Vernon's face today because I was sick of the food in his beard constantly. He is so handsome and looks a lot like his spoo dad when he's groomed.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The CCs are adorable and Sherlock is very hairy! LOL! Your DD is very very pretty! All in all you have a great looking crew there! Poor kitty is outnumbered though!LOL!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There is an abundance of fuzzy, hairy, hairless cuteness in your life. What a great thing to be a dog or cat (or kid!) of yours! 
p.s. Can I have Mr. Sherlock?


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> There is an abundance of fuzzy, hairy, hairless cuteness in your life. What a great thing to be a dog or cat (or kid!) of yours!
> p.s. Can I have Mr. Sherlock?


 My daughter and Sherlock are inseparable so I think you'd have a fight on your hands. He is such a sweet, super smart guy that I would miss him too much too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Vixen said:


> My daughter and Sherlock are inseparable so I think you'd have a fight on your hands. He is such a sweet, super smart guy that I would miss him too much too.


Your daughter is so pretty, I don't want to make her cry and see her face all scrunched up and blotchy. I promise not to snatch Mr. Sherlock. But I still want to. :becky:


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Your daughter is so pretty, I don't want to make her cry and see her face all scrunched up and blotchy. I promise not to snatch Mr. Sherlock. But I still want to. :becky:


Maybe I can appease you by posting photos of the little guy more often. :top:


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Here are more dog park photos of my handsome guy. I swear he rarely touches the ground.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Misha is a ball of energy. You must have a good camera otherwise I am sure he would just be a blur. Is this a dog park, it is huge?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Super dog!! All he needs is a red cape! Looks like he'd make a great personal trainer, too. Keeping up with him would keep anyone fit. Great to see such a happy and active spoo out enjoying himself. Terrific photos!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of one happy poodle. Love it!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Another one. Maybe I take to many photos...:bashful:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Another one. Maybe I take to many photos...:bashful:


There is no such thing as too many photos! heheheheh I took 1200 pictures of Lou in 4 months hehheheheh and I'm keeping on taking them


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

You know, on this forum, we see beautiful poodles. There is fluffy Molly, dancing in the water Rain, Silver Chagnal, loving Lou with Apollo, and so many more gorgeous handsome that I can't name them all.
But Misha takes the title Goofiest of all. I love his expressions. What a fun dog.


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like he was really enjoying himself! He certainly is gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is beautiful! what a nic epark for him!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Ct Girl, I actually took the photos with my phone. It has a burst mode which catches his speed pretty well. It's a galaxy phone. He is a speed demon so I am impressed it does so well. It is a dog park. It's split into three sections, a large section good for playing ball, the section with the pond, and a really small section for small dogs. The small dog section is pretty useless even if you just have chis etc. We do have to watch out for aggressive dogs now and then, but people are pretty vocal if there is a dog which shouldn't be there. Misha doesn't have a mean bone in his body and hides under or on the picnic tables until things cool down.

Qarza, He is a VERY goofy boy and always keeps me laughing.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I would love a dog that makes me laugh all the time. So hilarious.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You can tell by looking at him that Misha is a lover, not a fighter. I should try taking pictures with my phone perhaps it will be better than my camera which is so slow all I get is poodle butt or a body part. Your dog part looks great.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I wasn't feeling very well this evening and was laying on my bed watching Doctor Who on the kindle. I looked up and here is Misha staring at me with his head cocked. I just barely managed to get a photo so it's not a very good one. He really needs a bath etc. so doesn't look very polished, but is adorable regardless. Doctor Who is his favorite show and he has watched it since he was a little guy. I think he was very confused to hear the theme song coming from the kindle and not the tv. 










Here is Misha, at 8 weeks, with my son watching Doctor Who. He looks HUGE now compared.


----------

